# puppy barking at night



## MacGyver (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and have an 8 month old havanese named MacGyver. I have been reading the forum a lot since we got him back in July, and decided to become a member.

We are having a bit of an issue with MacGyver lately, so I was hoping to get some input.

A couple of weeks ago MacGyver started having overnight accidents in his cage, which he had not done in months. He was barking non-stop starting around 4am. The first couple of nights we ignored him because we didn't want to "cave in," but then we decided to get up and let him out because we thought he really needed to go to the bathroom. He would go out and relieve himself, but then continue barking until we woke up 2 hours later for our normal morning routine. Last night, we decided to see if he could hold it again, so when he started barking at 4am, we did not go downstairs to let him out. He continued barking for 2 hours...but didn't have an accident.

We are confused because the first 3 months he was with us, he never had this problem. He would go 10-11 hours overnight without needing to go and without barking. The vet took a urine sample just to double check he had no UTI, and it came back normal. 

Any insight on why he may be barking all of the sudden at night? His cage is in the kitchen, and we have tried putting on a radio thinking that maybe he just wakes up feeling scared or alone, but that hasn't seemed to help. Do we let him just keep barking it out and hope he gets over this phase?

Any thoughts? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I'd guess he's feeling lonely and has decided enough is enough, it's time for some company/comfort. Is there a reason you can't have him in his crate in your room, where he can know someone is there?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with Sheri. The Havanese are companion dogs and want to be with their human family all the time. My pups used to sleep in the crate next to our bed. But at about 7 or 8 months, they wanted to sleep with their pack. Benji used to whine and Lizzie started barking. They were fully house broken so we let them in our bed. You might want to keep the crate closer to your bed so that he can see and feel you are near by if you don't want him in your bed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

By the way, MacGyver is a cutie, and welcome!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I too agree with Sheri. I think he just might be lonely.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't have anything to add to the above, but my Havanese is also MacGyver! Great name. Welcome.


----------



## MacGyver (Nov 9, 2009)

boo2352 said:


> I don't have anything to add to the above, but my Havanese is also MacGyver! Great name. Welcome.


That's really funny that there is another havanese MacGyver. We always get so many comments about how unique the name is, and the vet chuckles whenever we call.  Your MacGyver is adorable!

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I absolutely agree with everyone about the barking. 
Dogs are pack animals. They need to be with their pack at nite. When my fur babies were young, I put the crate on a little table next to my bed near my face...this way whenever they woke up they saw me. Neither of my guys cried or barked at nite- EVER. When they became putty trained, they were allowed to sleep on the bed with us. We have a king sized bed and there is plenty of room for all of us. We did need to use little doggie stairs so that they could get up on their own! 
I have given this advise to anyone who has a puppy- so many people put their crate in another room only to find that that they do not get any sleep because the puppies cry and whine all nite. Putting the crate near you is all they need. 
Good Luck! Let us know how it gores...and welcome!


----------

